# Do ya'll smell something?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

:zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Lizard pie??? :hungry:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Uh oh.....

That is a SERIOUSly nice looking piece of pie :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Uh oh.....
> 
> That is a SERIOUSly nice looking piece of pie :wink:


I GOT to give it to ya. That is a SERIOUSly good looking pie.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

That + Bluebell homemade vanilla ice cream would be perfect.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Lizard pie??? :hungry:


Lizard #2 is down for the count right now - #1 is ready to go, but will most likely take a back seat for a while. 



Brown Hornet said:


> Uh oh.....
> 
> That is a SERIOUSly nice looking piece of pie :wink:





Spoon13 said:


> I GOT to give it to ya. That is a SERIOUSly good looking pie.


Dang - you 2 sure are thinking a lot alike today. :wink: Making arrangements to take possession of "apple" on Tue. - there'll probably be some "real" pix then. :tongue:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh man, I had to pull that up right before lunch. Yummmmm!!! :tongue:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just another conformist.... :becky:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Oh man, I had to pull that up right before lunch. Yummmmm!!! :tongue:


It SERIOUSly resembles the first 2 words in your signature. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Just another conformist.... :becky:


When in Rome... :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang - you 2 sure are thinking a lot alike today. :wink: Making arrangements to take possession of "apple" on Tue. - there'll probably be some "real" pix then. :tongue:


Heck that didn't take any thinking at all.....it was pretty obvious actually


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Lizard #2 is down for the count right now - #1 is ready to go, but will most likely take a back seat for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you have somebody grasping at straws, trying to find some more points, it's only natural to go looking for an "Apple".


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I like pie


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> When you have somebody grasping at straws, trying to find some more points, it's only natural to go looking for an "Apple".


SERIOUSly :wink:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Ole Prag has decided that he doesn't like being the only one with a piece of grandmas apple pie. What a better opportunity to make the switch than a limb-cracking dryfire. :wink: Looks like FastEddie and Macaholic better watch out...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I like pie


Wonder what it will take to un-train this pie from it's 3-D ways?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Ole Prag has decided that he doesn't like being the only one with a piece of grandmas apple pie. What a better opportunity to make the switch than a limb-cracking dryfire. :wink: Looks like FastEddie and Macaholic better watch out...


Even my dry fire score almost beat FastEddie. It sure got everyone's attention! 

Oh and make that a TWO (2) limb-cracking dryfire


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

All these apple bows and stinger stabilizers in the field forum.. Are you guys all interchangeable too? :tongue:


Okay, I'm shooting at least the same bow so I guess I sort of conform... :hail:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't know.....I think Mac is getting ready to find a little harmony in his shooting. :wink: He needs a new rod though :zip:

Couple-X-Eddie is gonna be all-GOLD- Eddie after he get's those new strings on there and that bow tuned up.....your welcome by the way. 

Prag....I just want you to get back to your place the day you shot in my group on the Hill that first year....:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> All these apple bows and stinger stabilizers in the field forum.. *Are you guys all interchangeable *too? :tongue:
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm shooting at least the same bow so I guess I sort of conform... :hail:


Nope, I'm good looking 



Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know.....I think Mac is getting ready to find a little harmony in his shooting. :wink: He needs a new rod though :zip:
> 
> Couple-X-Eddie is gonna be all-GOLD- Eddie after he get's those new strings on there and that bow tuned up.....your welcome by the way.
> 
> Prag....I just want you to get back to your place the day you shot in my group on the Hill that first year....:wink:


I sure wasn't there this year! The guy that bought my Mojo was at COS a couple of weeks ago - I almost offered to buy it back.  Tomorrow, this time, I should be close to being ready to bite the apple.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I sure wasn't there this year! The guy that bought my Mojo was at COS a couple of weeks ago - I almost offered to buy it back.  Tomorrow, this time, I should be close to being ready to bite the apple.


Better match now :wink: well maybe not a better match....but I think you will like that bow better then the Mojo you had once you get used to it


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Are you guys all interchangeable too? :tongue:

Nope....:jaw:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats!! Okay, now lay out what she's gonna look like??? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

With all this talk about The Hill, is it time to go yet?? I got some ACC's fletched up and ready to go. When we leavin'??


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Ha Mac, Looks like prag might have killed the Lizard on purpose just so he could be like Us.:wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know.....I think Mac is getting ready to find a little harmony in his shooting. :wink: He needs a new rod though :zip:
> 
> Couple-X-Eddie is gonna be all-GOLD- Eddie after he get's those new strings on there and that bow tuned up.....your welcome by the way.
> 
> Prag....I just want you to get back to your place the day you shot in my group on the Hill that first year....:wink:


I have to give Hornet his due. Thanks for the string. Just to let everyone know, Mr Hornet won the strings first and let Rob at Lancaster draw another name and I was the lucky winner.:tongue: The new strings should make my new Contender pop. :thumbs_up


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

montigre said:


> Are you guys all interchangeable too? :tongue:
> 
> Nope....:jaw:




okay, present company excluded.. My apologies.. :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Training your new toy*

Are you going to be able to retrain the toy you are picking up tomorrow to shoot field? I'm sure it's got 3D etched into it pretty good considering who you are getting it from:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Are you going to be able to retrain the toy you are picking up tomorrow to shoot field? I'm sure it's got 3D etched into it pretty good considering who you are getting it from:wink:


It's previous owner didn't have it long enough to teach it any bad habits. Trust me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> When you have somebody grasping at straws, trying to find some more points, it's only natural to go looking for an "Apple".


Oh no. :frusty:

This is horrible news. Does the madness ever end? Lee- the powers of the dark side are seductive. . .and deadly. Resist. It's not too late!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Good*



Spoon13 said:


> It's previous owner didn't have it long enough to teach it any bad habits. Trust me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's good. I just knew he would have his hands full retraining that bow! Hope it works out for Prag. Hopefully it'll help him with the grieving process of losing the lizard:rip:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

hoof hearted?


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

That truly is great looking pie. 

Take a bite of the Apple like I did...you'll forget all about the Martins. I'm literally blown away by the difference in feel and stability.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> It's previous owner didn't have it long enough to teach it any bad habits. Trust me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The previous owner may not have had it long, but he could still have taught it some "bad" tricks. It will take a while to teach that bow that it has to shoot more than one arrow every ten minutes.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks like I may be left out to dry....:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

CherryJu1ce said:


> That truly is great looking pie.
> 
> Take a bite of the Apple like I did...you'll forget all about the Martins. I'm literally blown away by the difference in feel and stability.


Don't you forget about that Phantom. That thing and you get along far to well.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome to the right side of the fence Prag. Guess you won't have any problem gut stomping me at DCWC this spring, not like you had any problem last year. But this year will be different, I'm coming down for revenge.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> Don't you forget about that Phantom. That thing and you get along far to well.


I like the Phantom a lot, but after shooting the Vantage, I've realized that I can shoot the same scores with the Phantom, but I have to try like ten times harder to do it. The Vantage pretty much just sits there, while the Phantom has a tendency to jump at even the slightest movement on my part. It just doesn't have a stable, well-balanced riser. I'll keep it as a momento, though.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> That's good. I just knew he would have his hands full retraining that bow! Hope it works out for Prag. Hopefully it'll help him with the grieving process of losing the lizard:rip:


 Hey now I ressemble that remark.:tongue: I am just gla to be back to my happy place again.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Hey now I ressemble that remark.:tongue: I am just gla to be back to my happy place again.:wink:


Was wondering how long it was going to take for the aroma of thread to reach you. :wink: I've had to come to the office (Wallace) this morning vs. working from home, but will call you when I can get away to set up the meeting place/time.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Was wondering how long it was going to take for the aroma of thread to reach you. :wink: I've had to come to the office (Wallace) this morning vs. working from home, but will call you when I can get away to set up the meeting place/time.


sounds good im free up till 4


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Glad too*



treeman65 said:


> Hey now I ressemble that remark.:tongue: I am just gla to be back to my happy place again.:wink:


Can relate to how you feel and what you mean about being back to that "happy place" again. Glad for you

Come shoot some field with us this season.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So whats that pie taste like?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Can relate to how you feel and what you mean about being back to that "happy place" again. Glad for you
> 
> Come shoot some field with us this season.


I will and hopefully Donna will be ready to shoot too.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> So whats that pie taste like?


Pie tasted really good! :wink: With some 3DShooter help, got the bow set up - shot maybe 20 arrows to get peep set and find a 20 yard mark. Then shot a 3 Spot round. Shot a 288 w/8 Xs. I don't think that was too bad for the first time shooting that setup. 

But after shooting that round, everything seemed to start falling apart. Nothing to do with the bow, it was me entirely. Really started struggling with the release, couldn't get a consistent anchor, etc. Was getting really tired. Left the office around 12 noon yesterday, picked up Chad in RTP and then on to Burlington to pick up bow. Turned around and back to Chad's where we picked up *No_8_Eddie* and on to Mac's. That was nearly 5 hours of driving.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's a big change.....and a real busy day running plus the excitement of a new bow 

Relax and treat it just like your setting up one of your other bows with new strings. :wink:

How did it feel to you though?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Pie tasted really good! :wink: With some 3DShooter help, got the bow set up - shot maybe 20 arrows to get peep set and find a 20 yard mark. Then shot a 3 Spot round. Shot a 288 w/8 Xs. I don't think that was too bad for the first time shooting that setup.
> 
> But after shooting that round, everything seemed to start falling apart. Nothing to do with the bow, it was me entirely. Really started struggling with the release, couldn't get a consistent anchor, etc. Was getting really tired. Left the office around 12 noon yesterday, picked up Chad in RTP and then on to Burlington to pick up bow. Turned around and back to Chad's where we picked up *No_8_Eddie* and on to Mac's. That was nearly 5 hours of driving.


I am glad you like the bow.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> I am glad you like the bow.


What's new Treeman. Prag had a big smile on his mug last night. Like a kid at a candy store. Your prag's new hero. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's a big change.....and a real busy day running plus the excitement of a new bow
> 
> Relax and treat it just like your setting up one of your other bows with new strings. :wink:
> 
> How did it feel to you though?


To be honest, I had no idea a bow that size could be so steady during the shot and vibration free after the shock. My little Stinger has absolutely no vibration, but the limbs are parallel and it has a very short A2A. 



treeman65 said:


> I am glad you like the bow.


Thanks for waiting for us on Tue - you made my day.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Your little stinger, were you speaking about your new bow.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> To be honest, I had no idea a bow that size could be so steady during the shot and vibration free after the shock. My little Stinger has absolutely no vibration, but the limbs are parallel and it has a very short A2A.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for waiting for us on Tue - you made my day.


Did you really think that there were that many people shooting "unsteady" bows :wink: 

Those aren't parallel limbs....not even close....it just doesn't have those old long limbs that were on the lizard...it is similar to the S4 mag I used to shoot when I met you.... 

and 37-38" isn't short :wink: 

Wait till you get outside and see how good that sucker aims....your arrows are about to pick up some turbo also :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ain't she pretty? :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Prag! You've got the sight mounted on thw wrong side. No wonder you can hit what you're aiming at all the time.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Prag! You've got the sight mounted on thw wrong side. No wonder you can hit what you're aiming at all the time.


Nope, the bow is just upside down.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Good looking bow Lee! :darkbeer:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Nice bow*

That's a good looking rig (not as pretty as my Prestige) but still pretty. How are you liking those B-Stingers? I'm keeping my eyes out for my box of "goodies"


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice looking bow.

dont mean to hijack this from ya but,

Question for those who unlike me who are unfamiliar with the Hoyt lineup, until recently, is there any significant difference between the model Prag has and the newer bat wing/clingon looking riser? Other than the obvious machining differences and the removable side plates-ie. more or less relfex/deflex etc...
I have also been getting the itch to get a slice of the pie and may consider an older model to keep the cost of my experiment down. unless someone has a spare they are willing to lend for a few months :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good....I really would like that cable rod....


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ain't she pretty? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Prag, I have a few lefty Martins I think you might be interested in...Scepter IV, MV2, and a Slayer!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Hey Prag, I have a few lefty Martins I think you might be interested in...Scepter IV, MV2, and a Slayer!


He may not be a smart man, But cmon seriously.... Wouldnt be worth it for all 3 of them together


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> . . .Ain't she pretty? :wink:


You mean the Sure-loc sight. . .it is gorgeous.

Or was it the Stab's. . .they are stunning.

Oh no. . .you mean the pro-pod to hold that bow . . .very nice.

But that bow. . .ugh . . (Kidding) Congrats on your new bow, Lee. 

You have to know, though, that alot of Hoyt Haters (like me) are going to be watching VERY carefully to see if your scores magically jump just because you 'got serious'.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WrongdayJ said:


> You mean the Sure-loc sight. . .it is gorgeous.
> 
> Or was it the Stab's. . .they are stunning.
> 
> ...


Oh here we go :zip:

and mine jumped this year by the way  :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh here we go :zip:
> 
> and mine jumped this year by the way  :wink:


So did mine. :wink:


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

Really nice rig Lee.
Look forward to shooting with you guys again and getting a peek at it first hand.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> Prag! You've got the sight mounted on thw wrong side. No wonder you can hit what you're aiming at all the time.




```

```
hey now !! .......... get back to makin' sticky sugar and such ...

dislexia can't be helped..... heheheheheeeeee....:darkbeer:


nice score there Prag... if the A2A is too short for ya, you got my email addy...i'll be waiting !!!...:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Really enjoying this setup so far once I found why I couldn't get more than 6-8 consistent shots. Had nothing to do with the bow - it was my rest. I have a couple of Pro-Tuner rests all with Martin mounts. Dug though my archery goodies and found an old style straight mount as seen in the pix.

Problem was that after a few shots, I was having to adjust for high shots. Turned out that my rest was creeping up - not at the riser mount, but at the lock down. New style rest just don't quite match the old style mount - at least not enough to finger tighten it.

But, no problem - I think the "Red Delicious" deserves it own new mount. :wink:


----------

